# Problem with racking slide



## Graciegirl (5 mo ago)

Just came home with a new CZ 75 P01 Omega. This gun has the decocker mechanism. Here’s the problem I‘m having out of the box… slide racks fine without the mag in but as soon as the mag is in, I can’t unlock the slide to rack it. Am I doing something wrong here??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Graciegirl said:


> Just came home with a new CZ 75 P01 Omega. This gun has the decocker mechanism. Here’s the problem I‘m having out of the box… slide racks fine without the mag in but as soon as the mag is in, I can’t unlock the slide to rack it. Am I doing something wrong here??


Is the mag loaded? You do realize that the top bullet in the mag ribs against the bottom of the slide. THAT is why it is harder to rack the slide.


----------



## Graciegirl (5 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Is the mag loaded? You do realize that the top bullet in the mag ribs against the bottom of the slide. THAT is why it is harder to rack the slide.


No, mag and gun are empty…I’m stumped.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Graciegirl said:


> No, mag and gun are empty…I’m stumped.


Maybe the follower is rubbing on the bottom of the slide.


----------



## Graciegirl (5 mo ago)

Graciegirl said:


> No, mag and gun are empty…I’m stumped.





Graciegirl said:


> Just came home with a new CZ 75 P01 Omega. This gun has the decocker mechanism. Here’s the problem I‘m having out of the box… slide racks fine without the mag in but as soon as the mag is in, I can’t unlock the slide to rack it. Am I doing something wrong here??


UPDATE: Just found the slide will only unlock from open position if I insert a loaded mag, wont unlock with an empty mag, go figure, haven’t had a gun do this before.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Not sure I am following this correctly?

With both gun and mag empty- if you insert empty mag while slide is open...then you can not unlock the slide to allow it to go forward?

If that is it: .......then try pulling back on the slide a little while mashing the slide release lever. That should unlock it.

Edit: once locked back- on some guns- you have to "un"-lock it by pulling the slide back a little farther...Even though it may be locked back....you still have to pull back more to unlock it.


----------



## Graciegirl (5 mo ago)

Higgy Baby said:


> Not sure I am following this correctly?
> 
> With both gun and mag empty- if you insert empty mag while slide is open...then you can not unlock the slide to allow it to go forward?
> 
> ...


You are understanding this correctly, cant unlock by pulling slide back with empty mag. Pop the mag out and no problem. Only thing I can think of is empty mag is catching on the slide. Since it is so new, I’m going to load the mags with ammo and see if I can get the spring to settle.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Graciegirl said:


> You are understanding this correctly, cant unlock by pulling slide back with empty mag. Pop the mag out and no problem. Only thing I can think of is empty mag is catching on the slide. Since it is so new, I’m going to load the mags with ammo and see if I can get the spring to settle.


That is how every semi auto works. The empty mag will keep the slide open. The follower is keeping the mag release up. You have to manually push it down afterwards. If it didn't work thatw ay, it would be a bad thing.


----------



## Graciegirl (5 mo ago)

Yes, manually pressing the slide release down with an empty mag is my problem. Won’t release the slide unless I pop the mag out.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That is the way it is to work. Empty mag. holds the slide back so you know your out of ammo, You can manually release it but you will likely get you finger hurt in the process. Other auto-loaders that don't do that needs fixed.


----------



## Graciegirl (5 mo ago)

Thank you all for the help! Appreciate it! I have 2 Berettas that don’t work like this so it confused me thinking I was doing something different.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

With empty mag inserted and slide locked back- I'll bet that if you grab that slide and pull it towards the rear and hold it back there- then push down on the slide release while still pulling towards the rear- it should release. 

Even though the slide is already locked back- you still have to pull it towards the rear to unlock the slide lock.

I hope that makes sense. 

But like the others said above- it is designed to hold it open when empty.


----------



## Graciegirl (5 mo ago)

tony pasley said:


> That is the way it is to work. Empty mag. holds the slide back so you know your out of ammo, You can manually release it but you will likely get you finger hurt in the process. Other auto-loaders that don't do that needs fixed.


Thank you, I have 2 Berettas that will allow you to rack the slide with an empty Mag in, this caused my confusion here.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

The new model, Sig P365 Macro, does the same. Will not release the slide on an empty magazine but will with no magazine. It is in the manual but the LGS personnel weren't surprised and didn't know why.
Most likely a newly required safety feature (the Governments are your friends).
It is a different manual of arms to learn but doesn't appear to be a show-stopper.
Change sucks even when it is a good change.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Okay....I believe we may have a little confusion here. We keep forgetting that when the mag is empty- there is a lip on the follower in the mag that is designed to lift the slide lock into place and keep the slide open. No only does it engage the lock- but it adds to it the spring tension of the magazine as well.

BUT-you definitely can release the slide with an empty mag inserted. The issue you are running into is that the follower on that empty mag is putting more upward pressure against the slide lock release making it far more difficult to push down.
Simply put more pressure on it-IF you want the slide to close. You have to overcome the extra tension that the empty mag spring is putting on the lock.
Or one easy way- pull the slide back a little further and hold it there- then mash the release. It will go easier.
Or an even easier way- just remove the mag.

Use the easy way though- not necessary to keep your thumb bruised.


----------



## Graciegirl (5 mo ago)

Yes, not a problem to release the mag now that I know this gun works that way…new gun discovery adventure!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

And many more will come your way as you continue you life with firearms


----------

